# Did you have a job when you were in high school?



## Hooked (30/7/19)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (30/7/19)

I worked at a hairdresser every Sat. morning, as a hair-washer.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/19)

Yes, I did! I worked at a Chicken Farm sorting the egg-laying chickens from the ones that went for slaughter!



I also worked at Film Fun rewinding films and fixing breaks in the film!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## StompieZA (30/7/19)

I used to waiter at Spur, Bought my first motorbike with money saved, Honda VFR400:







And also used to sell news papers mostly sunday times and some other on very early sunday mornings. Got picked up and all the guys were dropped off with their news papers on a corner and used to sell, made some lekker money with tips or "keep the change"

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Asterix (30/7/19)

I worked on my parents nerves!

But seriously, worked as a cashier at Hyperama (when no Saturday sport or tests) and an usher on random evenings at local Ster-Kinikor.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/7/19)

Worked at OK Bazaars once we lived in town. Before that everything that needed to be done on the farm.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## lesvaches (30/7/19)

Building sites doing painting and learning construction.
Plastic Crate "Welding"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/7/19)

Yes I worked as a golden feather at spur  and then worked at mr price as a cashier

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/7/19)

I delivered newspapers for pinball money 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (30/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes, I did! I worked at a Chicken Farm sorting the egg-laying chickens from the ones that went for slaughter!
> View attachment 173423
> 
> 
> ...



@Rob Fisher 
The first one sounds awful! So how did you know which ones had to be slaughtered?

The second job is unique nowadays!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/7/19)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yes I worked as a golden feather at spur  and then worked at mr price as a cashier
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk



@Stroodlepuff What's a golden feather?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/19)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher
> The first one sounds awful! So how did you know which ones had to be slaughtered?
> 
> The second job is unique nowadays!



I had to feel the chickens rear end and the soft and flabby ones were the egg layers and the hard and good looking ones were for eating!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Lawrence A (30/7/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I delivered newspapers for pinball money
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@RenaldoRheeder I did exactly the same - Sunday morning deliveries were the worst lugging all those thick heavy newspapers around, but good memories nonetheless.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/7/19)

Hooked said:


> @Stroodlepuff What's a golden feather?


I looked after the kiddies in the play area and painted thier faces and read stories etc 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (30/7/19)

Worked holidays on a potato farm. It was the farm of Anton Goosen's brother. Not that it matters, but yes, I did know the a$$hole.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (30/7/19)

Cellphone and pc repairs, vhs to dvd conversions, also weekends, holidays, after school hours at a cinema. Sometimes when the projector belts would snap I'd be sitting in the projection room turning the reel by hand for 2+ hours to make sure the film all returned into the empty spool properly. While studying with a small headlamp on. Textbook in one hand, spoiling the movie reel with the other.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (30/7/19)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I looked after the kiddies in the play area and painted thier faces and read stories etc
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk



@Stroodlepuff and now you're a Vape King ... fascinating how one's life turns out, isn't it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (31/7/19)

Delivered news papers during the week and on weekends worked as a cashier at Hyperama.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz (31/7/19)

Salesman at the Big L factory outlet and often worked as a promoter for the creative council... Was good at it if I may add haha, sold out my second product which was utter rubbish, JELLY TOT JUICE, was promoted to being a promoter of electronic products such as play station and Xbox when in matric

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/19)

Jengz said:


> Salesman at the Big L factory outlet and often worked as a promoter for the creative council... Was good at it if I may add haha, sold out my second product which was utter rubbish, JELLY TOT JUICE, was promoted to being a promoter of electronic products such as play station and Xbox when in matric



@Jengz - you are a star promoter!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (31/7/19)

Silver said:


> @Jengz - you are a star promoter!


Hahaha I sold out makro! Two guys running Babi stores in one of the locations came and I sold them 6 cases each of the horrible stuff, felt bad but hey I needed the dough!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShamZ (31/7/19)

Jengz said:


> Hahaha I sold out makro! Two guys running Babi stores in one of the locations came and I sold them 6 cases each of the horrible stuff, felt bad but hey I needed the dough!


Nice one! Still in sales?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (31/7/19)

ShamZ said:


> Nice one! Still in sales?


Wish I was, in education now... Own an institution that provides adult education to previously disadvantage learners as well as learners who left the secular education path and need assistance in order to find jobs and climb the corporate ladder

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (31/7/19)

I forgot the other jobs I didn't get any pay for. Just food and a room. Mowing the lawn, taking out the trash, washing dishes......lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/8/19)

Yip. Waiter at a few restuarants when i turned 16

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/8/19)

Delivered newspapers every morning(except Sundays) at 4am since I was 14. On the bicycle from 16y had about 120 every morning. Made huge money those days, my (single) mother only bought my school clothes, other clothes, pocket money etc I bought myself, as much as the rich kids.
Bicycle lasted only 1-2years, thursdays 120 papers with all the advertising pamflets almost bend the frame.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/19)

MMMM ...bad habits started early ,worked from std 8 to 10 in the bottle store in Groblersdal , in the ''non white'' section . Got paid R5.00
a day, it was a fortune in the early eighties !
Also worked in a clothing shop as'' shoplift prevention person'' with a black sjambok on top of a ladder ! , bought my first pair of ''vellies '' with money I made that summer from the same shop .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (1/8/19)

Jengz said:


> Hahaha I sold out makro! Two guys running Babi stores in one of the locations came and I sold them 6 cases each of the horrible stuff, felt bad but hey I needed the dough!



@Jengz Sounds like you're the type of guy who could sell ice to an Eskimo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (1/8/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Delivered newspapers every morning(except Sundays) at 4am since I was 14. On the bicycle from 16y had about 120 every morning. Made huge money those days, my (single) mother only bought my school clothes, other clothes, pocket money etc I bought myself, as much as the rich kids.
> Bicycle lasted only 1-2years, thursdays 120 papers with all the advertising pamflets almost bend the frame.



Good for you @Jean claude Vaaldamme I'm sure your Mom was proud of you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/8/19)

Jengz said:


> Wish I was, in education now... Own an institution that provides adult education to previously disadvantage learners as well as learners who left the secular education path and need assistance in order to find jobs and climb the corporate ladder



Very interesting @Jengz !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (1/8/19)

Hooked said:


> Very interesting @Jengz !


I have a passion for what I do... I absolutely love it... I've had a 71 year old pass his matric through my hands... Absolute pure bliss!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (2/8/19)

Jengz said:


> I have a passion for what I do... I absolutely love it... I've had a 71 year old pass his matric through my hands... Absolute pure bliss!



@Jengz That is absolutely wonderful. I can just imagine how that 71-year-old man must feel - and your being so proud of him as if he were your son! What a meaningful life you lead!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (2/8/19)

Hooked said:


> @Jengz That is absolutely wonderful. I can just imagine how that 71-year-old man must feel - and your being so proud of him as if he were your son! What a meaningful life you lead!


Everyone plays their role in society to better the lives of someone, even a cashier at pick n pay that smiles and greets has a huge impact on the lives of many. Meaningful comes with good intentions so let's vape to always having good intentions in all we do!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/8/19)

Jengz said:


> Everyone plays their role in society to better the lives of someone, even a cashier at pick n pay that smiles and greets has a huge impact on the lives of many. Meaningful comes with good intentions so let's vape to always having good intentions in all we do!



Wait, where did you see a pnp cashier smiling?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jengz (2/8/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wait, where did you see a pnp cashier smiling?


I'm a friendly guy bud, everyone is also happy to see me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (4/8/19)

Worked at a SPAR bakery for the duration of the year on weekends and during school holidays

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (4/8/19)

Worked as weekend fuel dispensing specialist at the local garage for several years until about 16, then worked at the bottle store as hygiene engineer, empties return executive and packaging and carry to the clients car manager. LOL, those were the day's. Never been a person to spend much so ended up with a crapload of bonus bonds. Discovered girls and cars and that was the end of that....

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (5/8/19)

Raindance said:


> Worked as weekend fuel dispensing specialist at the local garage for several years until about 16, then worked at the bottle store as hygiene engineer, empties return executive and packaging and carry to the clients car manager. LOL, those were the day's. Never been a person to spend much so ended up with a crapload of bonus bonds. Discovered girls and cars and that was the end of that....
> 
> Regards



Love this @Raindance - a "fuel dispensing specialist"  

But how could you have done that "for several years until about 16" ? How old were you when you started your specialist career??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (5/8/19)

Hooked said:


> Love this @Raindance - a "fuel dispensing specialist"
> 
> But how could you have done that "for several years until about 16" ? How old were you when you started your specialist career??


Think i started there at 13 or 14 or thereabout. Years were much longer back then.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (12/8/19)

Reminds me of Shucks' s Durban hoenertjie.
That scene just replayed in my head.



Rob Fisher said:


> I had to feel the chickens rear end and the soft and flabby ones were the egg layers and the hard and good looking ones were for eating!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (12/8/19)

Delivered news papers on a bmx. Worked as Tilers apprentice. Carpenters/woodworkers apprentice and mechanics apprentice and ended up in a factory.

almost forgot. I did painting for a builder aswell, on weekends and some days after school

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

from standard 6 till half past Matric on weekends I was my Dad's personal Garden Engineer and Auto Hygiene specialist. 

School holidays I worked as a Mechanical floor sweeping machine operator at my dads factory or a hand tool retrieval technician for my older brothers electrical company.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (8/9/19)

Repaired radios during high school years (before TV's arrived in SA) - made a lot of mistakes and learned a lot - also rebuilt old bikes, the last one was during that period was a Triumph Bonevale 650 picked up at a scrapyard and sold for good moola.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mo_MZ (9/9/19)

Sold cosmetic jewellery at a flea market (pre China mall days)
&
Waitered with a catering company at weddings; paid like R30 a function and a free plate of Indian wedding food every weekend lol.. Flippen hard work and hated kitchen duty (would miss out on the hot chics ) 

Fixed windscreen cracks n chips for a while too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (9/9/19)

Mo_MZ said:


> Sold cosmetic jewellery at a flea market (pre China mall days)
> &
> Waitered with a catering company at weddings; paid like R30 a function and a free plate of Indian wedding food every weekend lol.. Flippen hard work and hated kitchen duty (would miss out on the hot chics )
> 
> Fixed windscreen cracks n chips for a while too



Whew! You did a lot @Mo_MZ !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (9/9/19)

Hooked said:


> Whew! You did a lot @Mo_MZ !



LOL thanks @Hooked some tough times back then..
If you think that was a lot you should see my cv since then I got stability now but still 2 jobs on the go


----------

